# E90 Valvetronic Engine Pictures



## marvelphx (Mar 23, 2002)

I know some of these have been posted. Here are a bunch more...

http://www.my330i.com/e90engine.php

Enjoy!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks for putting them together. 

Your site is great, keep up the good work.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Nice collection. Real? :dunno:


----------



## marvelphx (Mar 23, 2002)

They came from BMW, yes, they are real.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Thanks for the pics. Not too crazy about the big silverish valve cover.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Does this mean the "real" exterior pics are coming soon? :dunno:


----------



## hector (Jul 14, 2003)

marvelphx said:


> I know some of these have been posted. Here are a bunch more...
> 
> http://www.my330i.com/e90engine.php
> 
> Enjoy!


any info on displacement?, still 3.0ltr.? or perhaps 3.5ltr. as has been rumored?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

hector said:


> any info on displacement?, still 3.0ltr.? or perhaps 3.5ltr. as has been rumored?


Still 3.0. European (by which I mean German, Danish, Swiss and French so far ) websites are saying this engine will appear first in the 635Ci (despite the capacity), and then top-spec versions of the 3 and X3. One site reckons this engine will end up in a 1; but my bet is on a high-revving four producing similar power, a little less torque, and with nearly 100 kg less in the nose.


----------



## hector (Jul 14, 2003)

andy_thomas said:


> Still 3.0. European (by which I mean German, Danish, Swiss and French so far ) websites are saying this engine will appear first in the 635Ci (despite the capacity), and then top-spec versions of the 3 and X3. One site reckons this engine will end up in a 1; but my bet is on a high-revving four producing similar power, a little less torque, and with nearly 100 kg less in the nose.[/Q
> 
> 3.0 would be disappointing in the e90 if it's the top sub m car but it would be great in the 1 series.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

hector said:


> andy_thomas said:
> 
> 
> > Still 3.0. European (by which I mean German, Danish, Swiss and French so far ) websites are saying this engine will appear first in the 635Ci (despite the capacity), and then top-spec versions of the 3 and X3. One site reckons this engine will end up in a 1; but my bet is on a high-revving four producing similar power, a little less torque, and with nearly 100 kg less in the nose.[/Q
> ...


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> Still 3.0. European (by which I mean German, Danish, Swiss and French so far ) websites are saying this engine will appear first in the 635Ci (despite the capacity), and then top-spec versions of the 3 and X3. One site reckons this engine will end up in a 1; but my bet is on a high-revving four producing similar power, a little less torque, and with nearly 100 kg less in the nose.


Update: BMW's own website has confirmed that the the new 6 is to be badged 630Ci. My bad.
Well actually they're bad .


----------



## hector (Jul 14, 2003)

andy_thomas said:


> I am afraid you will be disappointed on both counts. Unless BMW builds entire model ranges just for the US (and that is now well inside the bounds of possibility), I strongly suspect that BMW will reserve V8-ness for the M3. A 3.0 litre, 260 bhp sedan would be extremely fast and powerful for its class and there would be no need for anything more powerful.


i think that you're probably right about only the m3 getting an 8cyl. but what about a 6 cyl. turbo say a turbo'd version of the 3.0 discussed above as the top non-m 3 series?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

hector said:


> i think that you're probably right about only the m3 getting an 8cyl. but what about a 6 cyl. turbo say a turbo'd version of the 3.0 discussed above as the top non-m 3 series?


Well I have also read reports saying that a turbocharged six will sit at the top of the tree. But this car would not fit into any European market (where the regular 330i is already more than powerful enough). Perhaps as a four-door alternative to the M3, but the car would have no rivals. The upgrade to 258 bhp would, given BMW's oversized horses , easily keep in step with newer 3.2-3.5 engines from Audi and Mercedes (both sporting, er, 258 bhp) and various Jaguars and Alfas.

It may turn out to be that the turbo version is only for the States, to battle all those 400 bhp family sedans you have there .

I have also read - repeatedly - that BMW will not turbocharge a road-going petrol engine car until turbo lag (note: not off-boost lethargy, that's something quite different) can be completely eliminated, and that BMWesque throttle response can be guaranteed. Maybe turbocharging a Valvetronic fixes that - I wait with bated breath.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

andy_thomas said:


> and that BMWesque throttle response can be guaranteed. Maybe turbocharging a Valvetronic fixes that - I wait with bated breath.


That's a hoot. BMW-esque throttle response = lethargic engine below 4k. I had a more responsive engine in my puny 1.8T.

Heck my crap Protege ES with a 2.0 pulls with more gusto from a standstill.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I did not know the new 3.0L gets 12% better gas mileage, wow, that's impressive. A new 330 could get 23/34 mpg with 250 hp!


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> I did not know the new 3.0L gets 12% better gas mileage, wow, that's impressive. A new 330 could get 23/34 mpg with 250 hp!


 :yikes: :thumbup:


----------

